# Ben Stein as ID apologist



## panta dokimazete (Aug 24, 2007)

I saw another thread with the link to this, but couldn't find it to add this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxGyMn_-J3c


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 24, 2007)

That's pretty cool. I like Ben Stein. Here's some more commentary on his movie and mission. I love that little grin right at the end of the trailer. You go Ben!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks very interesting! What is Stein though, Jewish?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2007)

houseparent said:


> Looks very interesting! What is Stein though, Jewish?



Yes.


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I like Ben Stein.



Do you want to be Ben Stein?


----------



## Mathetes (Aug 24, 2007)

It's mainly a pro-ID film as I understand it. There's more about it at Dembski's blog, Uncommon Descent.


----------



## raderag (Aug 24, 2007)

Scott said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > I like Ben Stein.
> ...



You should be banned for that. That was horrible!


----------

